# Shipping reptiles



## noahbarlow (Apr 12, 2016)

hey everyone, first post on here i was just wondering how you guys go about freighting your reptiles within state and which company you do it through.
thanks


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 12, 2016)

I just use good old Aussie Post


----------



## Wokka (Apr 12, 2016)

I believe its illegal, and stupid,to send reptiles through the post .


----------



## Aussie_monitors (Apr 12, 2016)

Qantas freight, generally $75. Depending on how large the item(reptile) is.


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 12, 2016)

Wokka said:


> I believe its illegal, and stupid,to send reptiles through the post .



As well as irresponsible,cruel and high risk of death for the reptile.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 12, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> I just use good old Aussie Post



:O .... shocked that anyone who claims to care for reptiles would use the post to send them to customers..


----------



## westernrocky (Apr 13, 2016)

Dogtainers are very good imo and very easy to get on with. WR


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Wokka said:


> I believe its illegal, and stupid,to send reptiles through the post .





kingofnobbys said:


> shocked that anyone who claims to care for reptiles would use the post to send them to customers..



it's not illegal , I get crickets and woodies through the post all the time , and I find that express post does a better job than some of the transport options available.I actually work in the transport industry and I know how some of these companies operate.
I once sent a pygmy beardie to Goulburn,took 3 days from Liverpool ( only a 3 hour drive). Went to Wollongong,then Canberra and finally Goulburn. Aussie post gets there in 1 day.
The containers are clearly marked and well packed.
Also I only freight in this state,I wont freight interstate.
I wish there was a better way but that's all there is unless someone wants to set up a reptile only delivery service.


----------



## Wokka (Apr 13, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> kingofnobbys said:
> 
> 
> > .O .... shocked that anyone who claims to care for reptiles would use the post to send them to customers..
> ...



Crickets and Woodies are not reptiles . For the information of future readers, I have attached a link explaining that live animals are prohibited goods with Australia Post.https://auspost.com.au/media/documents/dangerous-prohibited-goods-packaging-post-guide.pdf


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I am sincerely sorry,I will not sell to anyone who lives hundreds of kilometres away anymore.
But if this rule is true, how do sellers of insects get away with it?


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 13, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> I am sincerely sorry,I will not sell to anyone who lives hundreds of kilometres away anymore.
> But if this rule is true, how do sellers of insects get away with it?



Because we're speciesist :lol:


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 13, 2016)

which basically means we don't give a [email protected]#$ about rules,we just make our own


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep, in the most hypocritical way possible! That's the government we know and hate!


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 13, 2016)

dragonlover1 said:


> I am sincerely sorry,I will not sell to anyone who lives hundreds of kilometres away anymore.
> But if this rule is true, how do sellers of insects get away with it?



from the document linked for further information : D10.1


> Australia Post accepts bees, leeches, silkworms, silkworm eggs and (in the Domestic Post only) other
> harmless insects only if:
> 
> the movement of the creatures is not restricted by any law of the Commonwealth, a State,
> ...


crickets, silkworms, mealworms, superworms, woodies, gents all considered harmless INSECTS.

There is a considerable difference between an insect and an animal such as reptile. 

I doubt you'll stop shipping your "stock" to customers who have the $ and a licence to keep them.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 14, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> I doubt you'll stop shipping your "stock" to customers who have the $ and a licence to keep them.



You don't know me well enough to make that judgement Rob.
My word is my bond!


----------



## briansworms (Apr 15, 2016)

I think some people are living in the dark ages. Since humans have been roaming the earth they gave been transporting live creatures. What is the difference in driving interstate to pick up a reptile or freighting it?
There are people who take great care in preparation for shipping. What is the difference with putting a dog or cat in a tiny container for a couple of days?
Some breeders of insects take no care in how they package their stock and then post. Insects stress like every other living creature. I do everything possible to reduce stress on the woodies l post. Their wellbeing is paramount to me. Same with some breeders who ship. You will always get the ****heads who don't care.
For the record l would back Dragonlover1 anyday. His commitment to their wellbeing would be second to none.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 15, 2016)

My limit (distance wize) when I've bought my lizards is if I have drive more than 1 hour each way it's a deal-breaker.

I wont travel more than that to collect a lizard I want to buy.

I wont ask for an animal to be shipped to me , judging how many couriers handle parcels it's obvious they couldn't care less what is inside the box, satchel or tube or if it's fragile (even if clearly labelled FRAGILE and KEEP THIS SIDE UP). No thanks ,I don't want to buy an animal and have it arrive severely injured or dead through rough handling , overheating and a victim of lack of care en-route.


----------



## sebii (Apr 15, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> My limit (distance wize) when I've bought my lizards is if I have drive more than 1 hour each way it's a deal-breaker.
> 
> I wont travel more than that to collect a lizard I want to buy.
> 
> I wont ask for an animal to be shipped to me , judging how many couriers handle parcels it's obvious they couldn't care less what is inside the box, satchel or tube or if it's fragile (even if clearly labelled FRAGILE and KEEP THIS SIDE UP). No thanks ,I don't want to buy an animal and have it arrive severely injured or dead through rough handling , overheating and a victim of lack of care en-route.



That may be a luxury afforded only to you lucky people that live in keeper dense areas, or in the concrete jungle.  I do agree on the way couriers handle parcels though. Most same day services will fair better though, and I know that the Qantas Freight guys are careful with live animal crates, considering the boxes are actually handled a relatively small amount. 

If anyone is using overnight freight to deliver live animals, they really need to visit a sorting centre for Australia Post or a major logistics compant like Toll. I worked for Toll for a time, and I was blown away. Satchels are the worst by far, they are essentially basketball'd into a giant crate.


----------



## briansworms (Apr 15, 2016)

I have posted hundreds of satchels the last couple of years and only a handful were damaged. They arrive with the woodies still alive and in good condition. I mark them live insects and please keep cool. Some of my customers have said that if their delivery driver is aware they are live insects they deliver them first. I always send Express.
I did have one parcel dropped into a metal letter box in full sun and 40 deg heat. The customer was aware they were up for delivery that day and waited home with the front door open. I know there are some people who just don't care. Sadly there are probably more mistreated reptiles in the care of their owners who don't take the time to learn how to look after them than what gets mistreated in transit.


----------



## Bushfire (Apr 16, 2016)

Sending reptiles through the post will eventually get you in big trouble, you may of gotten away with it previously, in the present and maybe even in the future, but it's a russian roulette game sooner or later a sniffer dog will detect it(they are after all trained to detect organic odours). If you read the link provided above from Australia Post it is a federal offence to send them via Australia Post. I'm not 100% on the numbers of keepers that have faced that level of charge before but on the other hand the states do regularly pursue keepers for doing this once detected. It might also be timely that there is a minimum standard of labeling that the wildlife authorities in all states do require when transporting and if you follow it there is no way an Australian Post representative would accept the package.

There is other legal options for sending things within the state/s that don't subject the animals to such cruel practices.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 17, 2016)

Maybe I'm getting too sensitive but I'm so over the whole 'I do this & never had a problem'
Laws are there for a reason, break the law & suffer the consequences.
You think the law shouldn't be in place because you know better? Well it was probably put in place based on some real events where animals have suffered, (we have all seen these on TV). We all know someone who has a horror story regarding freight & lets be honest here, air freight is by far a better option than Aus Post.
If it's legal to post insects then great post them. Don't come on a reptile site telling everyone that post is the best option. Some idiot might read that & think it's ok to post their baby python or frill neck to save a few bucks. (God forbid they might try posting something more dangerous).


----------



## kingofnobbys (Apr 17, 2016)

it's dodgey too ... I'd never do business with anyone who says they are going to use the post to send a reptile to me.


----------



## Wokka (Apr 18, 2016)

One of the main problem with Australia post is that they say ( and charge) for delivering but often don't , instead only leaving a please collect from the local post office card which further delays delivery. Most of the courier companies deliver to your door but with Australia Post it depends upon the particular post man. I use a lot of courier companies and don't believe you are comparing apples with apples as the service varies dramatically.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Apr 20, 2016)

And now they've begun trials in using UAVs or Drones to deliver parcels without Postman Pat having to get out of the big red van!

What next? Snakes on a Plane??!

http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2016-...ne-parcel-delivery-of-online-shopping/7331170


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 20, 2016)

Well I wouldn't put my herps in the hands of a machine! Have you seen Terminator?:lol:


----------



## alichamp (Apr 22, 2016)

So how do you go about shipping reptiles, and what companies are there to use? How can we be certain that someone (a seller) will take care in shipping reptiles with the wellbeing of the animal in mind?


----------



## saximus (Apr 22, 2016)

For transporting on the East Coast, if you don't want like having to go to the trouble of getting to the airport, I and a good friend have had a lot of good experiences with Barnetts Couriers. The drivers are careful and will even travel with the package in the air conditioned cab with them


----------

